
Show HN: Broadcast 2.0 – Making Podcasts Social - aaronoleary
http://broadcastapp.co
======
aaronoleary
Broadcast 2.0 wants to make podcasts more social with the ability to tune to
into what your friends are listening to, seeing whats trending, have a
conversation in the comments feed and the ability to track your submissions

